# amazon sieht komisch aus



## Lukecheater (8. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Seit 2 tagen sieht amazon total komisch aus, sprich es fehlt jegliche grafische Oberfläche und man sieht einfach nur den Text der jeweiligen aufgerufenen amazon-url (siehe Bildanhang). Woran könnte das liegen? 

btw: Ich hab seit 2 tagen die neueste Firefox-Version (9.01 glaub ich)

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (8. Januar 2012)

Versuche mal die Seite mit STRG+F5 neu zu laden. 
Eventuell hast du da noch was im Cache, womit der neue FF nicht klar kommt.

EIn Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Nordisch1983 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Bei mir liegt das gleiche Problem vor. Habe es mit verschiedenen Geräten (PC, Laptop, Smartphone (dort besteht das Problem nur per WLAN, bei UMTS, kann ich auch die unten genannten Seiten aufrufen)) und verschiedenen Browsern (Firefox 8 und 9, Internet Explorer 9 und Safari) probiert.

Ich kann darüber hinaus auch verschiedene Webseiten nicht aufrufen, bekomme dort immer die Meldung "Server nicht gefunden". z. B.:

chip.de und lovefilm.de

Bei allen anderen Seiten, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe, gibt es keine Einschränkungen. Meine Nachbaren haben auch das Problem.

Kann es vielleicht mit dem Provider und/oder Ort zusammenhängen?


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Januar 2012)

Ok strg+F5 hatte letzte Nacht nicht funktioniert, aber ich hab grad angemacht und jetzt gehts wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Das passiert bei mir auch manchmal, ich vemute, dass da einfach nur pr ZUfall einen Moment erwischt, bei dem kurz die Server überlastet sind, so dass nur die Hauptmenüpunkte als "alte" htm-Version geladen werden.


----------

